# Bank/Staufach einbauen



## -Nasenmann- (14. April 2017)

Moin!
Hab mir n kleines GFK Boot gegönnt.In der Mitte hat der Vorbesitzer einfach ein Brett als Sitzbank festgeschraubt.Ich hätte lieber ein zusätzliches Staufach. Würde mit die Seitenteile aus Holz aussägen.Nun zur Frage: reicht es wenn ich alles mit sikaflex festklebe?


----------



## Cerebellum (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bank/Staufach einbauen*

Würde mich auch interessieren, auch ob man die beiden entstehenden Räume miteinander verbinden sollte damit das Wasser am tiefsten Punkt zusammenläuft.

Ich glaube die Sikaflexlösung klingt zu einfach, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (15. April 2017)

*AW: Bank/Staufach einbauen*

Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, was du in dem Staufach unterbringen willst. Sikaflex klebt ja grundsätzlich wirklich gut, aber wenn in dem Staufach z.B. eine Batterie gelagert werden und diese auch noch während des Trailerns im Boot bleiben soll, hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl. 

Warum verschraubst du denn die Sitzbank und die Seitenteile nicht zur Sicherheit noch mit ein paar Senkkopfschrauben?

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Forester FXT (15. April 2017)

*AW: Bank/Staufach einbauen*

Oder du verbaust noch kleine Aluwinkel die wiegen nicht viel aber geben gute Stabilität ..


----------



## maxum (16. April 2017)

*AW: Bank/Staufach einbauen*

Hallo. 

Also von ins Boot schrauben bin ich kein Freund.Ich würde da wo die

Wände stehen sollen vorher flache Streifen aus Holz mit Sika ankleben 

und dann kann man da später beruhigt ein bzw. festschrauben.


----------

